# Retro: PCGH Ausgabe 02/2003 im Video



## Falk (18. Januar 2008)

Was passierte in der Hardware-Welt vor fünf Jahren? Wir haben uns die Ausgabe 02/2003 einmal zur Brust genommen und die interessantesten Artikel in einem Video kommentiert.

Themen unter anderem: Windows XP Service Pack 1, DVD am PC, Geforce-4-Tuning und vieles mehr. Außerdem: ein Test der ersten SATA-Festplatte und der Direct-X-9-Beta. Eingesprochen wurde das Video vom Kollegen Henner Schröder.

In der kommenden PCGH-Ausgabe, welche ab dem 06. Februar 2008 am Kiosk liegt, gibt es eine Fortsetzung dieser Serie: Dort wird die Ausgabe 03/2003 behandelt, in der dann endlich die Geforce FX - bekannt als "der Fön" - vorgestellt wurde.


[flv]http://www.pcgames.de/stream/Retro_0208.flv[/flv]​


----------



## Wannseesprinter (28. Januar 2008)

Solche Videos solltet ihr öfter machen. Das bringt einiges an Würze mit in den Eintopf. 

Ihr habt mich zum Lachen gebracht.  "[...] durch Nachwuchsstress gealterter Thilo Bayer..." oder Aquanox und der *flüssige *Spielablauf.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (28. Januar 2008)

Ich fänds auch sehr gut wenns mehr von den Videos auf den DVDs gibt. Sehr interessant was vor nur einigen Jahren "highend" war.

Will mehr Videos, das Beste wäre noch wenns die auch zum Downloaden geben würde (avi oder so).


----------



## GoZoU (29. Januar 2008)

Das Heft habe ich damals wegen dem Servicepack 1 gekauft und die Radeon 9700 Pro wurde etwas später mein Eigen          (auch ne hammer Karte, läuft und läuft)

Übrigens war Deus Ex wirklich geil^^

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ugimen (29. Januar 2008)

find ich richtig klasse.
ich schau sehr gern ....fern !?

aber lesen tuh ich auch gern.

bin auch für öftere retroheft-video´s


----------



## der_schnitter (29. Januar 2008)

Ja,die Retrovideos sind ziemlich lustig anzuschauen.Eine Downloadmöglichkeit der Videos oder evtl einiger ausgewählter Artikel wäre was feines...


----------



## Jay14 (29. Januar 2008)

wirklich gut gelungenes Video. Mehr da von!


----------



## Marbus16 (29. Januar 2008)

Die Akzeptanz von DX10 ist nicht so gut, das mag daran liegen dass da noch ein größeres Stück Software dranhängt.



Echt nett diese Videos. Wer hat da eigentlich gesprochen?


----------



## kmf (29. Januar 2008)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> ...
> Echt nett diese Videos. Wer hat da eigentlich gesprochen?


Ich zitiere: 





> Eingesprochen wurde das Video vom Kollegen Henner Schröder.


----------



## Marbus16 (30. Januar 2008)

Nanana, kann man mal im Eifer des Retro-Wahns überlesen!


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (31. Januar 2008)

Sehr gut gemacht

wäre echt toll wenn ihr die Zeit finden würdet so etwas jeden Monat zu machen

MFG


----------



## der_schnitter (31. Januar 2008)

Machen sie ja so ähnlich schon im Heft 
Aber so was wäre an dieser Stelle auch ein nettes Geschenk für die extreme Community


----------



## Masher (3. Februar 2008)

Jo das wär mal geiL...entweder Videos der älteren Heften oder gleich das ganze Heft im PDF Format auf eine DVD^^


----------



## schneiderbernd (4. Februar 2008)

Schönes Video...aber schon Hart er redet von Damals und das hört sich so an als rede er von den 80ern,aber nein es sind 5JAHRE! Das ist nix...und seht mal was in dieser zeit für eine Entwicklung stattgefunden hat!! IRRE.....was ist wohl mein PC Wert in 5Jahren? Da lacht er sich bestimmt dann auch schlapp über irgendeine Komponente wie bei der FX!
Echt grass ...


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Februar 2008)

In der IT-Welt sind aber 5Jahre etwa wie 'in den 80ern', war aber auch schon vor 5 Jahren so


----------



## riedochs (4. Februar 2008)

Früher war es nicht ganz so schlimm mit dem Preisvefall der Hardware.


----------

